# Held Teichmeistersystem



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Held Teichmeistersystem?
Brauche dringend Unterstützung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Thomas, deine Frage verstehe ich nicht, da ja bekanntlich die Firma Held oder deine Galabaufirma die dir das System verkauft und gebaut hat für die Probleme zuständig sind. Oder du musst genau sagen wo dein Problem liegt und wo du Unterstützung brauchst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2007)

*Held Teichmeister System*

Hallo Günter,
mein Problem zur Zeit ist der immense Algenbewuchs, speziell in der Filterzone. Hauptsächlich Fadenalgen, die wenn ich sie absauge innerhalb von 2-3 tagen wieder kommen.
Hast Du hierzu Tipps? dea:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
das ist ein heikles Problem da Teichmeister mit kleinen Filterbereichen Werbung macht. Das Zeolit  das im Filterbereich verwendet wird ist auch kein Wundermittel. Ich geh mal davon aus das dein Teich noch nicht so alt ist und ich vermute das du um eine Impfung nicht herumkommst. Was sagt dein Teichbauer zu dem Problem bzw. wie soll es behoben werden. Um eine Impfempfehlung zu geben brauch ich noch mehr Infos, sowie eine Skizze mit Maßen. Wie ist dein Pflanzenwachstum


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2007)

*Held Teichmeister System*

Hallo Günther, mein Teich ist 2 Jahre alt und hat die Maße:
8 X 4 m mit 2 m Wassertiefe und einer Filterzone von 3,5 x 2,5 m. Mein Teichbauer sagt : der Teich wird sich irgendwann in einem Gleichgewicht befinden, dann hört auch das Algenproblem auf!
Was heißt denn "Impfung"? Wie muß man dann vorgehen?
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
sicher das der Teich seine Zeit braucht bis er richtig funktioniert nur sollte man ihm zum herstellen des Gleichgewichts eine starthilfe geben. So  wie ich das Teichmeistersystem kenne, sollte das Granulat in der Filterzone alle 5 bis 6 Jahre ausgetauscht werden und somit fängt so manches Problem von vorne an. Bei der Impfung handelt es sich um gefriergetrocknete Wasserbakterien oder Flüssigformen je nach Hersteller die in einem 200 bis 300l mit Teichwasser gefülltem Faß angerührt werden und nach ca. eine halben Std. in den Teich zurückgepumpt werden. Nach deinen Maßen vom Schwimmbereich und dem Filter gehe ich mal von einem Gesamtvolumen von ca 70m³ Wasser aus. Die Angabe braucht man für die Dosierung. Ich persönlich verwende gern Dr. Roths Teichklar das von der Firma Söll vertrieben wird. Für das geschätze Volumen benötigtst du, da der Teich bereits 2 Jahre alt ist ca 1,5 Kg. für eventuelle Nachimpfungen  etwa jeweils die Hälfte. normalerweise sollte aber ein Fachmann vor Ort die Dosis bestimmen und die Ursache erforschen ich gebe ungern so ferndiagnosen ab. Wenn du öfters Frischwasser zu führst kann das mitunter schon ein Grund sein. Können auch gerne mal telef. in kontakt treten. auf meiner HP findest du ja alles


----------



## KlaresWasser (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Held Teichmeistersystem*

Hallo Thomas,
habe auch ein Held-System. Wir sollten uns mal unterhalten...


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Held Teichmeistersystem*

Hallo Klares wasser, 
haste mal auf das Datum des letzten Beitrages geschaut !? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## scholzi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Held Teichmeistersystem*

 KlaresWasser :willkommen im Forum......
bei deinem Username bin ich auf Bilder deiner Teichanlge gespannt!
kannst ja ein neues Thema erstellen


----------

